# Ontario - Who to contact to obtain a medical marijuana license



## Noobmeister (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.medicalmarihuana.ca

Just take a look at their website and you will find the answer to all of your questions.

This is just to help those that cannot find the answers they have been looking for. Respect the system and it's maintainers. Don't be ignorant or stupid. If you aren't sick, don't ask, you won't be approved, and frankly, you don't deserve to, as obviously you are looking to exploit your own personal gains, and they will catch you in the act. Unless you have multiple valid diseases, mental issues, or something from which you will die within the next twelve months, give it up, get an education, and find a career for yourself. Growing pot and smoking pot just because you love it is in no way respectable or dignifying, and you have a problem. Sure, it's a beautiful plant and it can be a lot of fun, but there is a time and place for everything, and everybody needs to grow up at some point in time. This site is for people with VALID, DEBILITATING OR DEADLY disease and sickness, and not for people with a simple issue like minor depression, anxiety, etc. Get over it, anxiety and minor depression are both able to be overcome. If you have a debilitation form of anxiety or depression it wouldn't be classified as just depression or anxiety, it would be classified as MDD, CA, etc (Major Depressive Disorder, Clinical Anxiety, etc). These are the more severe mental diseases which occur after severe trauma and are not simple and often not possible to be overcome.

You're welcome for those of you that NEED medical marijuana, and for those of you that don't, get over yourself, grow up, stay in school, and make something of yourself. If anything become a lawyer and fight for the decriminalization and legalization of cannabis for recreational and medicinal use, then we can all be happy.


----------



## Karmapuff (Sep 30, 2010)

I agree with you on not abusing medical marijuana but when you are telling people to grow up... Everyone learns in there own way (That's why we call it learning ...) You can't force or tell someone to "grow up". I suggest you learn a little bit more about yourself before making discussions for others.


----------



## krozone (Sep 30, 2010)

Somewhat opinionated are we?

Your comment insinuates that the demo within RIU are those still in school. 

Practice what you preach. Make something of yourself and quit with your unsubstantiated verbal diarrhoea. Otherwise, choose your words wisely as you do not come across as creditable at all.


----------



## Karmapuff (Oct 1, 2010)

krozone said:


> Somewhat opinionated are we?
> 
> Your comment insinuates that the demo within RIU are those still in school.
> 
> Practice what you preach. Make something of yourself and quit with your unsubstantiated verbal diarrhoea. Otherwise, choose your words wisely as you do not come across as creditable at all.


lol. omg xD!!!!


----------

